# Is it just me or the HD6 fire?



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

Is it just me or is my Fire 6 acting up? Periodically when I go to open it I will first see my book covers or the page I am reading then it goes to a blank screen with the white line crossing at the top under the status bar. It doesn't matter if it is connected to the wifi or not. The other day I took it with me while I waited at dr office. I turned it on expecting to continue reading (wifi was off). It opened to the page then went to the black screen with the white line moving across the top. I waited and waited and gave up after ten minutes. When I came home I opened it up and there was my page waiting to be read like nothing had happened.  Sometimes I need to go to the home screen and wait while it loads and then go back into the book section. I am using this as my library so I don't have any other apps, music, movies, etc loaded just books.  

When this first began I figured it was indexing the downloaded books but now I am wondering if there is a problem or if anyone else has experienced the same thing?  Any thoughts on it? Am hoping it isn't defective.  Thanks


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

No. I don't have this problem.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Try a hard boot. Press and hold the power in till the device shuts down (it is like 30 seconds or something) and then leave it set for like 15 -30 seconds and turn it back on. If the problem continues, call Amazon. IMO.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

VydorScope said:


> Try a hard boot. Press and hold the power in till the device shuts down (it is like 30 seconds or something) and then leave it set for like 15 -30 seconds and turn it back on. If the problem continues, call Amazon. IMO.


Oh - you could also try a factory reset just in case some setting got corrupted some how. That will erase the device and you can put everything back the way you like it.


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks I have done both, resets and also factory restore. Doesn't seem to affect it. I thought maybe it was it was indexing everything as previous kindles did. I do have a large library but I have left it on for several hours so I would have thought that had taken care of it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The behavior you describe does not sound right. And if you've done a restart and also a factory reset and it's STILL doing it, I'd say it's a defective unit. Contact Kindle CS.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Ann in Arlington said:


> The behavior you describe does not sound right. And if you've done a restart and also a factory reset and it's STILL doing it, I'd say it's a defective unit. Contact Kindle CS.


Yeah, I agree. Call CS. Last time I had a bad unit the had a replacement to me in just a couple days. Was a fairly smooth and painless process.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Mine has been acting up in a different way the past two days.  The carousel did not show and when I pressed on apps it said I had none, neither in the cloud nor the device.  I swiped down and saw something I'd watched on netflix a few days ago (not the most recent video that I've watched on this device).  I turned that on and it started, proving that I do have the netflix app.  I turned that off and played with it for a while and eventually the carousel came back.  It was on 77% charge and I started charging it, thinking that might help.  It's still charging now.


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> Mine has been acting up in a different way the past two days. The carousel did not show and when I pressed on apps it said I had none, neither in the cloud nor the device. I swiped down and saw something I'd watched on netflix a few days ago (not the most recent video that I've watched on this device). I turned that on and it started, proving that I do have the netflix app. I turned that off and played with it for a while and eventually the carousel came back. It was on 77% charge and I started charging it, thinking that might help. It's still charging now.


I had that happen to two separate fire 6s and returned both. The one that I am having a problem with now is #3. The first two were with offers and came from Best Buy. #3 is w/o offers and came from Amazon. My current problem doesn't show up everytime just seems to do it when I am out and want to use it. Sometimes it will act normal after I put it into sleep mode and reopen open it.


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

Mine does this occasionally, and for no apparent reason. But it is usually only for 5-10 seconds.

When I first got it there were no apps showing. Fortunately I had a collection set up for my most used apps and that was there, and I just needed to tap and download.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

This just happened today on my HDX 7". My books dissapeared in the carosal & books tab. Then I had a very slow circle with red showing on part of it & not moving. I didn't have time to watch it load book if that was it.  I had that white line at the top. Then I rebooted. I think I had to reboot again & it was normal again. Never had that problem before.


----------

